# GPU-Z lookup function shows wrong GPU



## Deathly (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello.
I want to report a bug. I have a Zotac GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition graphics card, this one in the database: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4310/zotac-gtx-1080-ti-founders-edition. But when I click "Lookup" in GPU-Z it shows that I have an Inno3D iChill GTX 1080 Ti X4 Ultra and opens this URL: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4465/inno3d-ichill-gtx-1080-ti-x4-ultra though GPU-Z itself shows correct information about my GPU.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2017)

Please post a GPU-Z screenshot


----------



## Deathly (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2017)

Ah, I see the issue now. The card uses the same BIOS and device Ids as all other FE cards and the Inno3D card you mentioned, so it's impossible for us to determine which manufacturer, which means lots of FE cards+Inno3D match the detection algorithm and it picks the first one it found.

Any thoughts what we should do in this situation?


----------



## Deathly (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmm, I see... Well, then my suggestion is not to pick the first card it finds but the most probable variant, maybe. And I think in this particular case the most probable and suitable variant is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2877/geforce-gtx-1080-ti (reference NVIDIA FE card), because this variant is correct for all of the FE cards and there are much more FE cards owners than that Inno3D's card owners.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2017)

Great idea, I can add a manual "priority" flag to the database internally, which does what you propose. I don't think we can reliably mine the data from user activity because we don't know the most probable variant in the first place.


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2017)

I would definitely go with the generic "NVIDIA brand" card if they all have the same BIOS. Short of the user manually telling GPU-Z what it is there's no way to know.

You could add that manual option in if you want, but I think it would be an awful lot of work for very little gain, so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Deathly (Jul 25, 2017)

Also I think it would be good to prioritize "NVIDIA brand" (and all the other manufacturers brand) cards among cards with the same BIOS and device ids for all the models, not only NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti in this case.


----------

